# Il nuovo logo/stemma del Milan 2014?



## admin (7 Novembre 2013)

Il Milan avrà un nuovo logo/stemma. L'idea è di Barbara Berlusconi. Con la presentazione di Casa Milan stanno iniziando a circolare le prime immagini del (presunto o vero?) nuovo logo della società rossonera.

Eccolo qui, di seguito. Inseriamo anche un video al secondo post


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Lollo7zar (7 Novembre 2013)

Spero che nel frattempo venga un coccolone a chi è venuta l'idea


----------



## kAYz (7 Novembre 2013)

Cos'è questa *****?


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

dai su non è un logo è una icona da computer


----------



## chicagousait (7 Novembre 2013)

Ma che è sta schifezza????


----------



## Albijol (7 Novembre 2013)

Designed by Dudù


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2013)

terribile.

è il famoso logo che doveva ricalcare quello dell'australia ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Novembre 2013)

No dai, è una cosa immonda.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Avrei rimesso questo


----------



## Re Ricardo (7 Novembre 2013)

Va bene rinnovare, ma sostituire un logo leggendario (con questo poi..) non serve a nulla.


----------



## Tahva (7 Novembre 2013)

È orrendo, peggio di quanto temessi. A parte il fatto che avrei saputo disegnarlo perfino io -.- che razza di design è questo??


----------



## Jerry West (7 Novembre 2013)

Mi butto: può essere che è il logo di questa piazza milan? Non può essere il logo che sostituisce quello classico sulle maglie, suvvia. Non scherziamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2013)

osceno


----------



## prebozzio (7 Novembre 2013)

Che è sto rutto?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Novembre 2013)

Spero che sia semplicemente il logo della nuova sede.Lo spero di cuore.


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Novembre 2013)

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Hammer (7 Novembre 2013)

Abbattete Via Turati 3 mentre l'ideatore di questo aborto è dentro.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2013)

Fa veramente schifo. Credo sia il più brutto logo abbia mai visto. Spero non sia davvero il nuovo stemma.


----------



## Tahva (7 Novembre 2013)

peraltro è inutilizzabile sulle maglie, visto che si perde nelle strisce... ci aggiungeranno un bordo?


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2013)

Mi auguro non facciano por**te.


----------



## James Watson (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Avrei rimesso questo



questo è l'unico logo del Milan, quello ipotizzato fa S C H I F O


----------



## Hammer (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Avrei rimesso questo


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2013)

Immondizia


----------



## If Everyone Cared (7 Novembre 2013)

voglio smettere di seguire il calcio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2013)

Solo per "Casa Milan" o per tutto il Milan?
Nella seconda ipotesi, l'unica cosa che posso dire è: kill with fire!!!


----------



## Denni90 (7 Novembre 2013)

beh no dai sulla maglia questo aborto no dai...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me è solo un logo a caso, che ricalca la grande maglia rossonera presente a Milanello.

Per il nuovo Logo farebbero sicuramente una presentazione in pompa magna


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ma che è sta roba???


----------



## Brontolo (7 Novembre 2013)

"we move on"? ci trasferiamo.
ideale per la nuova sede, ideal standard (per chi conosce il marchio) se vogliono usarlo come logo della squadra.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2013)

Il progetto Lady B


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ma io non credo che verrà messo sulle maglie, dai.


----------



## El-bampa (7 Novembre 2013)

Mai e poi mai cambiare il logo del milan.


----------



## Djici (7 Novembre 2013)

e difficile fare peggio


----------



## gabuz (8 Novembre 2013)

Come ha già detto qualcuno, dubito fortemente che possano pubblicizzare il nuovo logo senza fare una "berlusconata"


----------



## Stex (8 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


>



in che anni è stato usato_?


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Avrei rimesso questo



Quoto 
Però finché abbiamo questa squadra sarebbe meglio un coniglio


----------



## tequilad (8 Novembre 2013)

Non è il nuovo logo


----------



## Denni90 (8 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Non è il nuovo logo



hai qualche news importante?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quoto
> Però finché abbiamo questa squadra sarebbe meglio un coniglio



Già, non lo meritano questo logo.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (8 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Non è il nuovo logo



Grazie per averci ridato speranza


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Novembre 2013)

*Secondo quanto riporta il Corriere della Sera, Barbara Berlusconi sta studiando il nuovo logo con l'architetto Fabio Novembre che ha curato il restyling degli interni di Casa Milan.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Novembre 2013)

Il logo non va cambiato, cambiasse altro.


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riporta il Corriere della Sera, Barbara Berlusconi sta studiando il nuovo logo con l'architetto *Fabio Novembre* che ha curato il restyling degli interni di Casa Milan.



Amico di Lapo e famoso per design di sedie a forma di c.... Non oso immaginare che schifezza riusciranno a fare la sua testa e quella di Barbarella.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2013)

Viva il progetto di Lady B!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Amico di Lapo e famoso per design di sedie a forma di c.... Non oso immaginare che schifezza riusciranno a fare la sua testa e quella di Barbarella.



Lapo potrebbe proporre quella sedia come logo della Juve!


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lapo potrebbe proporre quella sedia come logo della Juve!



Eh invece diventerà il logo del Milan...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Novembre 2013)

Ma anche un nuovo inno?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Novembre 2013)

Ma lo studio di design per un nuovo allenatore e DS come procede?


----------



## runner (12 Novembre 2013)

anche un grande attore deve truccarsi prima di andare in scena, noi invece ci trucchiamo da pagliacci


----------



## Pamparulez (12 Novembre 2013)

Non mi piace, per me sarebbe bello guardare al passato!


----------



## Djici (12 Novembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma lo studio di design per un nuovo allenatore e DS come procede?



il nuovo AD - DG lo hanno disegnato con i capelli


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Novembre 2013)

Se servisse a qualcosa non vi dico che ci metterei come stemma.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2013)

Barbara può fare tutto quel che vuole, ma non toccare la storia del Milan. Se fa cambiare lo stemma è la volta buona che il Milan berlusconiano ha chiuso con me. Anche perché di tutte le cose che ci sarebbero da fare, cambiare lo stemma è una cosa inutilissima e non una priorità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma anche un nuovo inno?



Fosse per me tornerei subito a questo:


----------



## POTSY (7 Dicembre 2013)

quando darà il momento opportuno, vorrei vedere tutta 'sta gente che, giustamente, è sgomenta ( come me..) nel vedere rimosso il simbolo che campeggia indiscusso da 114, prendere posizione, agire, impegnarsi quotidianamente. Come? Boicottando questa vergogna del calcio moderno, pensata da chi non ha rispetto per la storia e la memoria della nostra Società, proponendo alla nausea il vecchio stemma, nelle proprie case, nei propri uffici, sulle proprie auto, addosso a sé stessi, sulle finestre, sui muri, sulle sciarpe, sulle bandiere, sulle maglie che indossiamo, nella vita di tutti i giorni. Guai a chi spenderà un solo centesimo per qualsiasi oggetto o immagine con il nuovo schifosissimo logo....mandiamo al fosso lui e chi lo a pensato. Eppoi: rivolta! Senza violenza...rivoltiamoci come opinione pubblica, come popolo, come lobby, come comunità...inondiamo i giornali di proteste, intasiamo le mail del Milan AC ( sempre che continui a chiamarsi così !!!...) di lettere di indignazione.....Guadagneranno milioni di euro vendendo la loro paccottaglia in Cina, in Asia, in medio oriente....ma qui, a MILANO, in Italia....devono capire che ricaveranno solo insulti e disaffezione. Milanisat ribellati !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raducioiu (7 Dicembre 2013)

POTSY ha scritto:


> quando darà il momento opportuno, vorrei vedere tutta 'sta gente che, giustamente, è sgomenta ( come me..) nel vedere rimosso il simbolo che campeggia indiscusso da 114, prendere posizione, agire, impegnarsi quotidianamente. Come? Boicottando questa vergogna del calcio moderno, pensata da chi non ha rispetto per la storia e la memoria della nostra Società, proponendo alla nausea il vecchio stemma, nelle proprie case, nei propri uffici, sulle proprie auto, addosso a sé stessi, sulle finestre, sui muri, sulle sciarpe, sulle bandiere, sulle maglie che indossiamo, nella vita di tutti i giorni. Guai a chi spenderà un solo centesimo per qualsiasi oggetto o immagine con il nuovo schifosissimo logo....mandiamo al fosso lui e chi lo a pensato. Eppoi: rivolta! Senza violenza...rivoltiamoci come opinione pubblica, come popolo, come lobby, come comunità...inondiamo i giornali di proteste, intasiamo le mail del Milan AC ( sempre che continui a chiamarsi così !!!...) di lettere di indignazione.....Guadagneranno milioni di euro vendendo la loro paccottaglia in Cina, in Asia, in medio oriente....ma qui, a MILANO, in Italia....devono capire che ricaveranno solo insulti e disaffezione. Milanisat ribellati !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lo stemma attuale risale solo a una ventina d'anni fa. Il problema è che l'ipotetico nuovo simbolo fa davvero schifo ed è insignificante.


----------



## virdis (8 Dicembre 2013)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Lo stemma attuale risale solo a una ventina d'anni fa. Il problema è che l'ipotetico nuovo simbolo fa davvero schifo ed è insignificante.



Un po' di più di 20 anni, abbastanza di più, anche se non è vero neanche che campeggia da 114 anni sulle maglie... Io opterei per un restiling dello stemma attuale.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Dicembre 2013)

a me non dispiace


----------

